# Can you teach an old rabbit new tricks?



## whitelop (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a 2.5 year old mini lop. When I first got her she was out all the time in our apartment and went back into her cage to use the potty. She would occasionally poop in the floor but never peed. When we moved, so didn't come out as much, then I had a baby so now she only gets out of her cage a few times a week. I know, I know, I'm a terrible bunny mama! So I'm trying to let her out more and more, by baby gating her in the kitchen and leaving her cage door open. (The kitchen is bunny proof, so she can't get hurt or get to anything bad. And she gets along with my dog and cats, so shes safe!)
She isn't going back into her cage to potty like she used to, and is peeing on the floor. 
Can I still litter box train her? Or is she too old to learn how? And if I can still train her, how would I go about doing it? 

Thanks!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like territory marking. Can you have her spayed? Sophie was spayed and litter trained at 4, so it is possible to train an older bun.


----------



## cerigirl (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with Brandy. It sounds like she is making her territory. Whenever I bunny-sit my mom's rabbits her female always pees near Melody's house.


----------



## whitelop (Aug 8, 2012)

I've thought about having her spayed, but there is only one vet in my area that sees rabbits, its not my normal pet vet and I took her there because she had runny eyes (turns out, she has allergies) But they didn't really know what was going on with a rabbit because I don't think they see many. So I'm not sure they spay them. I can check. 

But how do I go about litter box training her? Do I get a litter box and put it where she likes to pee and put some bedding thats already soiled in it, so she knows she's supposed to go in the box?


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 8, 2012)

That sounds like it might work. I am by no means an expert on litter box training rabbits. I am currently working on litter box training a rabbit for the first time (even though I was a breeder for 4 years).


----------



## whitelop (Aug 8, 2012)

Then thats what I'll try. I guess I'll just wing it. haha. Thanks.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 8, 2012)

You really need to find a vet and neuter her, seriously. Uterine cancer is a really big problem. As to the litter pan, we usually place them in spots where they void and move them to a convenient spot over time.


----------



## whitelop (Aug 11, 2012)

Update peeing in the floor. She only did it once and i think it was to mark her territory. She's been going back in her cage to use the potty. So i guess she's kind of litter trained, but no more accidents thus far.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 11, 2012)

To litter box train them, wait until they go on the floor, then, move it to the litter box so the rabbit can see it. Eventually, she will learn to go there. Thats how i trained all my rabbits


----------

